# installing recoil spring in a Mac 6 saw



## DougCT (Feb 28, 2006)

I am trying to install a new rope on my Mac 6 chainsaw but can't get the spring rewound back into the housing. There must be a trick or a tool I could build to safely hold the coil as it goes in??


----------



## albert (Jan 15, 2006)

doug i tried numerous time to rewind the d----- things.all i can offer is patience7 good luck


----------

